# Spot Hogg Premier Arrow Rest Setup and Tuning



## Wonka1414 (Nov 21, 2016)

Could someone possibly shed some light on tuning a Spot Hogg Premier Arrow Rest, I am not using a blade I am using the Prongs without the rubber tips attached. I understand the Left to Right and Up and Down Tuning steps. Mostly I am unsure about how to set the spring tension on the rest. Is it basically a trial and error situation? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pottergreg (Mar 20, 2015)

It is a bit of trial and error, remember what you are after is the position at full draw. A light arrow/light spring pressure, and more for a heavy arrow. I always started light and added more pressure.


----------



## Wonka1414 (Nov 21, 2016)

Thanks for the help.


----------



## schnauza2000 (Dec 27, 2013)

Wonka1414 said:


> Could someone possibly shed some light on tuning a Spot Hogg Premier Arrow Rest, I am not using a blade I am using the Prongs without the rubber tips attached. I understand the Left to Right and Up and Down Tuning steps. Mostly I am unsure about how to set the spring tension on the rest. Is it basically a trial and error situation? Any help would be greatly appreciated.


A little how-to in case you don't know- if not I apologize: The tension adjustment is the little round dial on the outside portion of the rest (facing away from the riser). If you take the allen screw out and then pull gently on the dial, it springs to less tension. Then you can adjust. I use a lot of these with a launcher, and my rule of thumb is that I want just enough rest tension to hold the arrow up when nocked. If it sags, no problem. At full draw the weight on the arm will be less and the arrow should get back to level. I think these rests are easier to tune than blades for that very reason.


----------



## Gc265 (Aug 4, 2019)

Bump With a question...

I'm using the prongs, but would like to try the blade (velocity XT arrows), but the blades brush the vanes. Do I stick with prongs until I switch over to a target arrow or is there a smaller blade that will work?


----------



## huteson2us2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I still shoot the Golden Key Premier rest with the blade and many years with the prongs. Golden Key sold their rest to Spott Hogg. the only changes Spott Hogg made to the rest was to increase the price 100 percent. You are shooting the prongs with the cock vane down I hope. The prongs are very stiff and is adjusted to give the same sag as a blade with the use of the tension. Therefore you can make the prongs give the same feel as a .010 blade for a 400 grain arrow. 

An up or down tear can be taken out of a paper tune by adjusting the tension. With a proper sized blade, the tension can be locked down the same as any rest without a tension adjustment. But if you are using a .012 blade and want to make it a .008 blade, simply loosen the tension a little. 

With a blade make sure the arrow fits the width of the blade and have the nocking point a little higher than with a drop- away rest. I use about an 1/8". Then the arrow vanes will slide over the blade without hitting it. You do not want a level arrow with a blade. You want a slight down bubble. Adjust the amount of down bubble with the nocking point and fine adjust your paper tear with the tension.


----------



## Gc265 (Aug 4, 2019)

huteson2us2 said:


> I still shoot the Golden Key Premier rest with the blade and many years with the prongs. Golden Key sold their rest to Spott Hogg. the only changes Spott Hogg made to the rest was to increase the price 100 percent. You are shooting the prongs with the cock vane down I hope. The prongs are very stiff and is adjusted to give the same sag as a blade with the use of the tension. Therefore you can make the prongs give the same feel as a .010 blade for a 400 grain arrow.
> 
> An up or down tear can be taken out of a paper tune by adjusting the tension. With a proper sized blade, the tension can be locked down the same as any rest without a tension adjustment. But if you are using a .012 blade and want to make it a .008 blade, simply loosen the tension a little.
> 
> With a blade make sure the arrow fits the width of the blade and have the nocking point a little higher than with a drop- away rest. I use about an 1/8". Then the arrow vanes will slide over the blade without hitting it. You do not want a level arrow with a blade. You want a slight down bubble. Adjust the amount of down bubble with the nocking point and fine adjust your paper tear with the tension.


Great info...thank you!


----------

